# Chromium (Pepper-based Flash Player)



## Elimelech (Aug 31, 2014)

The latest available version of Adobe Flash Player for Linux - 11.2, it is updated only for browsers Chrome. This is due to the fact that Adobe abandoned Linux, as Google has taken over the development, calling this development Pepper. 
And how obstaoyat case with this new flash-plugin on FreeBSD?


----------



## phoenix (Sep 4, 2014)

AFAIUI, the Pepper Flash plugin is not available as part of the Chromium build, so you won't get it on FreeBSD.  You need to run the Google Chrome binary to get the Flash plugin.  Either that, or the Flash plugin is only available as a Linux binary and won't work in the FreeBSD Chromium.  Or, something along those lines.


----------



## JX8P (Sep 4, 2014)

Elimelech said:
			
		

> The latest available version of Adobe Flash Player for Linux - 11.2, it is updated only for browsers Chrome. This is due to the fact that Adobe abandoned Linux, as Google has taken over the development, calling this development Pepper.
> And how obstaoyat case with this new flash-plugin on FreeBSD?



The Pepper plugin variant of Adobe Flash Player is compiled for Linux. It should be feasible to create a wrapper library that allows its loading by Chrome under the Linuxulator. Perhaps some day it may even be possible to load any dynamic library built for Linux into a FreeBSD-native program. Unfortunately this is not yet the case, so the Pepper plugin cannot yet be used.


----------



## kpa (Sep 4, 2014)

JX8P said:
			
		

> Perhaps some day it may even be possible to load any dynamic library built for Linux into a FreeBSD-native program. Unfortunately this is not yet the case, so the Pepper plugin cannot yet be used.



This will very likely never happen, there are too many differences in the memory model of a process, calling conventions are other technical details between Linux and FreeBSD that it will be very difficult to achieve this functionality. I'm not aware of any systems that can do this. Even on Linux it's not possible to mix 32-bit and 64-bit libraries in the same 64-bit process (as an example, loading of libraries of a foreign system is even harder problem) and 32-bit Linux and 64-bit Linux are after all almost the same system.


----------

